# GTR vs Police



## Andyswe (Jul 1, 2008)

YouTube - GTR Vs Police (how to outrun a policecar in 30sec)
:smokin:


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Would the police not already have his number plate? they could pop round at their leisure and throw the driver in a Gulag for the next fifty years


----------



## alaa_sti (Dec 3, 2008)

i think he's in big problem


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

He was probably on false plates.


----------



## clyde (Feb 14, 2009)

unless he has either false playes or no plate at all he'sin big trouble


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Well he was obviously confident that he could get away with it. Either that or he is an imberseal!


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

Not much of a contest:thumbsup:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Cool.

I hope he's caught and butt ***** in jail......HARD.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think it's funny..Although probably not the best thing to do 
And I don't want to turn this tread into another anti-streetracing fight...
Although let's be honest, that was hardly racing was it 
It was over before it began


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

is it me or was that total bull crap set up? 

First off, who carrys a camera that is set up on a bracket looking into the side mirror?? 

2nd, the police car/van did not even try to chase him. Police ALWAYS chase untill told by control etc to call it off due to speeds. If you was a copper would you take chase or think ' i cant be bothered to drive fast even tho im allowed to' 

3rd, The skyline is not quick. It revs way to slow for the gears there in! They are even off throttle for a good few seconds and there seems like there is no sign of the police catching them?? Was the police vehicle limited to 40 mph or something?


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

lol brillant sounds nice too


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

hmm have to agree with matty there, bit random for that to be setup like that, yeah the van would not be quick at all but come on! haha
the van may not have been quick but the support would have been called in for that would have been a lot faster! our local cops have an evo X!!!

but on the picture of the car the license plate is not there, may have run it like that


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

G40tee said:


> hmm have to agree with matty there, bit random for that to be setup like that, yeah the van would not be quick at all but come on! haha
> the van may not have been quick but the support would have been called in for that would have been a lot faster! our local cops have an evo X!!!
> 
> but on the picture of the car the license plate is not there, may have run it like that


yeah but its funny


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

haha touche


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

talking about the van! Has anyone drove the transporter with the tunned engine? I have and i know for a fact, a standard GTR would have trouble shacking one, let alone blowing one away like that. 

I think that Gtr must of had 1000+bhp, The reason why it revs so slow is because they slowed the video down maybe??


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I am not at all sure it wasnt set up - it is a mite convinient and yes there are flashing lights but no pics of the van with police on it 

of course if it was in real time we now know is that a GTR is an awful lot faster than a 3 litre van

which of course is big news


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

for instance. here is a vid of a transporter on the track. 



YouTube - MCD Volkswagen Transporter T5


Quick or what?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

lol, I dont think the battery would last long enough!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

on a serious note tho, the transporter that the public get (cant remember the model) but they do 0-60 in 8.5 seconds. The police version is tuned and is alot quicker. If i remember correct, my cousins is 170 bhp i think. he is a nutter tho and it now has a motec ecu on it :thumbsup: I think he is running about 250 bhp and the van is ****ing quick! 

I should also point out that Bhp on these vans is low, the torque is normally double or triple the Bhp figure! 


We dragged along side a celica Gt4 and left it standing! 

The 0-60 on these vans is crap due to the tyres are high load van tyres, not super wide sticky tyres we have. Basically , when one of these vans are moving in a straight line your not getting away in a hurry. 


The video shows the gtr leaving it for dead! No way would a Gtr leave one like that unless he is pushing masive power. The car revs way to slow for it to be pushing over 350-400 bhp. 


My verdict------ the video is blag!! Still, lovely sound tho LOL.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I got pulled by one in Germany.. going along the autobahn a bit fast I saw the politzi man clock me ( they were on the hard shoulder) I put my foot down a little and took the next exit..looked in my mirror and it was right up my [email protected]!! ...unless a van was already up my [email protected] ???

3 nice politzi with nice guns searching my little skyline


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I should probably keep my mouth shut but when does that ever happen? 

There are countries where one can run from the cops because they're too lazy or not setup to radio ahead, set up roadblocks, etc. In fact, in six years in Korea, I've seen lots of traffic cameras but not a single police car on the highways, so I've never even been in the situation to run from the cops in my Skyline.

Around here, if you're on a bike, the default action when a cop flags you over is to run. Even with 50cc and a top speed of 40mph, you simply cannot be caught with the thick traffic in Seoul and it does not require outlandish and crazy riding - you simply don't stop 

You can bet your ass that I have never run from the cops in the United States! I prefer to live, thank you, instead of being rammed and then gunned down by trigger-happy American cops.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

kismetcapitan said:


> I should probably keep my mouth shut but when does that ever happen?
> 
> There are countries where one can run from the cops because they're too lazy or not setup to radio ahead, set up roadblocks, etc. In fact, in six years in Korea, I've seen lots of traffic cameras but not a single police car on the highways, so I've never even been in the situation to run from the cops in my Skyline.
> 
> ...



You have got to love that "pitt manoeuvre"! 

Its interesting how different countries/cultures approach policing, some are completley in your face, others seem to take a more "relaxed" attitude.


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

The movie is from sweden. :clap:

The police cars in sweden arent much tuned if at all.

The "normal" car carries alot of extra equipment, cant remember if its 250kg or something like that.

In sweden the cops have to catch the driver as we have driver responsibilty in sweden and anyone can drive a car and doesnt have to be insured for that car like in the UK. (hope I make sens.)

And yes you can run from the police if you got the balls.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow thats some crazy laws!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i still say --- Blag, Blag, Blag ,....... LOL


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

To clarify

The insurance you sign as a owner is registred to the car and cover everyone who drives it.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Haven't you guys seen the 'Ghostrider' clips? (well worth watching) This is just a 'car' version, and seemingly a common Swedish hobby, lol.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Denmark is similar but they changed the law so the cars owner is the guilty one unless he can provide the other persons details.. Insurance here is also on the car.. Not the driver...


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Boys:

Official home of Getaway in Stockholm


----------



## iVeR (Jul 11, 2008)

the transporter is the car that police use to drive drunk to jail it is not built for chaseing. The use Saab aero for that


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

I suppose it would be the equivilient to our transit van / volvo v70 (or something along those lines).


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

You have to be "caught in action" here in Sweden for things like speeding.
The police needs to identify how drove the car...

EDIT:

Just saw that someone else wrote this earlier.


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

If the 33 is what I think it is the hp is around 1000 hp. Piece of cake to shake away the police especially on the freeway.

You can even outrun them in the city with a Porsche GT3 :smokin:


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

oh yea thats the way to do it!


----------



## iksvo (Sep 29, 2006)

mattysupra said:


> is it me or was that total bull crap set up?
> 
> First off, who carrys a camera that is set up on a bracket looking into the side mirror??
> 
> ...


HAhahah matty, are you for real?! 
Are you some kind of Jackie Chan from Thunder Bolt over at UK or what? 
You gave me good laugh! :thumbsup:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow listen to that screamer pipe! I guess he didn't have any plates or false plates cause he didn't do anything to provoke them into chasing him without any reason, but MEN! was that a good runaway:thumbsup:


----------



## BoNZiE (Aug 19, 2009)

Haha! Ghostrider and GIS have made this a hobby over here ^^
Little brats does even do this with tuned mopeds and the cameras in their cell's.

And you see a police-vehicle almost everyday so to set up a camera and just start recording when you find one doesn't sound faked to me 

Anyhow, as far as I know, that sky has got like 1060hp under the bonnet. And those T5 transporters are bout 200 tops.. not meant for pursuits.

And as someone said earlier, even if you have the plates on they have to get your face on a picture or pull you over and identify you to take you in at all.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Quality

Kp


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

what no sound 


This video contains an audio track that has not been authorised by WMG. The audio has been disabled. More about copyright 

whats the net coming too.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Something no-one seems to have noticed reference the plates.....look at the very start of the vid. It shows the back end of the car and the number plate has already been removed as shown so that solves that issue.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

Polis? looked like Sweden, so probably one of their GIS shots, or someone trying to mimick. It's funny, but not terribly cleveer to outrun a crappy old VW van with your tuned GTR!!


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

As some of the others have already said, that video is from here in Sweden. After living here for over 3 years now I can confirm that the police do things very differently compared to the UK !

Yes, the police have to catch the driver in the act in order for them to do anything with regards to speeding etc. One good example of this is the village where I live, we have a guy who is the typical ‘drug and drink addict’ unfortunately, he has no driving license, he has got around 5 old banger cars outside his house, he is out every day driving like a complete idiot and smoking up the tyres etc. A couple of months ago he came into the village like a lunatic as usual and past a police car that was going the other way, the police turned around and went after him he then proceeded to crash the car into the tree/fence outside his own house. He then got out and ran into the forest and although the police knew it was him, they even waited for over two hours outside his own house for him, because they did not physically catch him he got away, they didn’t even come back later to try and arrest him ! It’s absolutely bloody crazy !!
I in fact saw him only yesterday out driving like an idiot again. 


Car insurance here as the others have said is on the car not on the driver, so when you insure your car, anybody with a driving licence has the same coverage on the car as you. I personally think this is fantastic !

Lastly it is very hard to have false plates here in Sweden, you can only get them from one place and one place only, The Swedish equivalent of the DVLA, they are sent out by post to you, and, the plates even have part of the chassis number of the car they belong to together with the date the car was registered stamped on them !

So, as you can see, things work very differently over here, some for the better and some for the worse (i.e. the police sometimes !)

Cool video nonetheless !!


----------

